# The Language of Love



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 31, 2011)

My preaching class has us reading this book and writing a report on how it will change our preaching style. 

For those who have not read it, Gary Smalley advocates emotional word pictures (think Nathan's story to David) as the best way to communicate.

We have not discussed the book in class yet, but it seems the prof is thinking we should implement these word pictures in our preaching. 

What are your thoughts? Should we implement the pictures in our preaching? If so, how much?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 31, 2011)

I've not read it, but I have recently been getting some inquiries from people - some of whom seem positively _enamoured_ by it (notice the clever use of the "language of love") - so I suppose I will have to become familiar with the book. Consequently, I look forward to comments from those who have read it.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 31, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> My preaching class has us reading this book and writing a report on how it will change our preaching style.
> 
> For those who have not read it, Gary Smalley advocates emotional word pictures (think Nathan's story to David) as the best way to communicate.
> 
> ...


 
Emotional word pictures? I don't understand, could you explain this more?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am only 90 pages in so my review is incomplete. 

Piper is probably a good example of a modern preacher who uses word pictures. I like Piper for small quotes, but I cannot listen to his style for extended periods. Word pictures can be overdone for sure.

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




Andrew P.C. said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > My preaching class has us reading this book and writing a report on how it will change our preaching style.
> ...


 
Gary Smalley uses Nathan talking to David as a good example of an emotional word picture. 

He formally defines it as: _an emotional word picture is a communication tool that uses a story or object to activate simultaneously the emotions and intellect of a person. In so doing, it causes the person to experience our words, not just hear them._ p. 25-26


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus uses parables often. Stories are great ways to illustrate a point but I agree that they are often over used.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am curious (I really do not have an answer) if parables would qualify as emotional word pictures or simply analogies. A word picture for strives to get an overly emotional response whereas analogy is comparing two things to bring about a better understanding of one.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 1, 2011)

I now know my answer. For Smalley all analogies, similes, metaphors, parables, etc. are going to be emotional word pictures.


----------

